# Clutch linkage or starter problem ?



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

My clutch linkage is hitting the starter solenoid. 
The linkage is from a 1964-67 Chevelle (ebay purchase) 
Starter is a late model 1975, that was in a 350 Pontiac from a 1968 Firebird.
Are the earlier starters different ? 
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

A few pictures


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh 

bummer

fairly sure you need the a body PONTIAC bell crank aka z bar

chevrolet s the starter is on the passenger side ...........

so the design is different ... 

As far as I know Everything chevelle is different ... from the pedal swing pin on the chevy pontiac has a bolt thru the pedals ...to the push rod end sizes and shape to the z bar cimentions



fit ?? yes ......kinda .... correct NO 

Scott


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks
Anyone have an extra z bar ?
Trade for a Chevelle one ?
Ken


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ken 66gto said:


> Thanks
> Anyone have an extra z bar ?
> Trade for a Chevelle one ?
> Ken


Ames has them as do most Pontiac parts suppliers. Here is a photo of what you are looking for. https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...66K&order_number_e=MzE1NjU2MQ==
&web_access=Y


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

youlle need the z bar

the push rod thru the firewall

the adjuster rod all for the pontiac..

then

you may need to pull the clutch pedal to modify the
the push rod hole to fit from chevy to pontiac....the arm off the clutch pedal.. its hole ..

think about where the rod meets the z bar now .... its got to move over an inch on the pivot tube
from block to frame

try and use the same push rod thru fire wall and all the angles will be jacked out of whack...

sell what you have to a chevy guy and buy all the right stuff

pedals with circles stamped into em and not horizontal lines.... and a pivot bolt not a pin


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks
I saw that picture before I made the ebay purchase. The one I bought looks very similar.
Going to return, good thing I cleaned it for them.

http://https://www.ebay.com/itm/64-67-CHEVELLE-CLUTCH-PEDAL-LINKAGE-Z-BAR-W-PIVOT-BALL-FOR-BELL-HOUSING-OEM/113439448605?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------

